# Tire Protection



## TropicsX5 (Jan 14, 2007)

For what it's worth i bought the tire Protection from BMW on my 2010 328 hard top convertible for $1049 , and on my 2011 X5 for $1149


----------



## Hu99 (Aug 29, 2010)

TropicsX5 said:


> For what it's worth i bought the tire Protection from BMW on my 2010 328 hard top convertible for $1049 , and on my 2011 X5 for $1149


It's a good piece of mind feature but for that money you could replace all four tires.


----------



## Walt White Coupe (Sep 27, 2010)

If all that does is insure your tires and wheels, you wasted a lot of money and were robbed.


----------



## BeemerMikeTX (Jun 6, 2010)

$2200 to protect yourself from road damage to your tires and wheels on two cars?! For how long? Seems better to put that $2200 in the bank (or under your mattress), and use it IF you happen to damage a tire or wheel (or multiple tires and wheels). If you don't damage a tire or wheel, then you still have the money. If you damage more than one tire or wheel, then you need to adjust how you drive. Either way, you are still money ahead.

My 2001 Z3 3.0i with Sport Package has some pretty pricey wheels on it (more than the M Roadster wheels), and in almost 10 years and 72,000 miles of driving I have never damaged one. Tire punctures and damage to my Michelin Pilot Sports are covered by the Discount Tire warranty. DT replaced a rear tire that got an unrepairable puncture early in its life for a modest cost (the tire had 5% wear).

I'm just sayin' . . .


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

Walt White Coupe said:


> If all that does is insure your tires and wheels, you wasted a lot of money and were robbed.


I have had to replace 5 tires and 4 rims in 2800 miles. I think it is farily safe to assume that this will continue to happen. The tire and wheel insurance would definitely be worth it to me if I could find a company that will insure a BMW in New York.

CA


----------



## HG132 (Feb 26, 2007)

Last year I had to replace two RFT due to the bad weather--potholes. Tire protection is worth it.

I just purchased it for the X6. $1200 is worth the peace of mind and the inevitable replacement of tires and rims of these expensive Run-flats.


----------



## BeemerMikeTX (Jun 6, 2010)

captainaudio said:


> I have had to replace 5 tires and 4 rims in 2800 miles. I think it is farily safe to assume that this will continue to happen.


:yikes: Sounds like someone needs to trade their BMW in on a Gelandewagen.


----------



## HG132 (Feb 26, 2007)

BeemerMikeTX said:


> :yikes: Sounds like someone needs to trade their BMW in on a Gelandewagen.


It's called life on the east coast.


----------



## BeemerMikeTX (Jun 6, 2010)

HG132 said:


> It's called life on the east coast.


Wow, if it's really THAT bad, I guess I won't complain anymore about our poor (or what I thought was poor!) Texas and Houston area roads. I can live with a few potholes and bumps . . . at least I'm not tearing up tires and wheels. :thumbup:


----------



## Walt White Coupe (Sep 27, 2010)

In 50 years of driving I've never blown out a tire or broken a wheel. So I've saved over (50 x $1000 = )$50,000 by not having tire/wheel insurance. And all of that has been on NJ, DE and PA roads. Who do you think makes out in the overwhelming majority of these insurance purchases. I'll give you a hint, it's not the car owner.


----------



## HG132 (Feb 26, 2007)

captainaudio said:


> I have had to replace 5 tires and 4 rims in 2800 miles. I think it is farily safe to assume that this will continue to happen. The tire and wheel insurance would definitely be worth it to me if I could find a company that will insure a BMW in New York.
> 
> CA





Walt White Coupe said:


> In 50 years of driving I've never blown out a tire or broken a wheel. So I've saved over (50 x $1000 = )$50,000 by not having tire/wheel insurance. And all of that has been on NJ, DE and PA roads. Who do you think makes out in the overwhelming majority of these insurance purchases. I'll give you a hint, it's not the car owner.


In your 50 years--how many run flats have you owned?


----------



## Walt White Coupe (Sep 27, 2010)

Eight

Are you implying that the current run flat tire integrity is worse than all those less sophisticated tires that I've used over the last 50 years?

Anyone that's replaced 5 tires and 4 rims in 2800 miles has a serious driving problem.


----------



## HG132 (Feb 26, 2007)

I won't comment on 5 tires and 4 rims; however, on my 335xci, I had the 19" low profile tires with rims and our area was filled with potholes last winter. After the 20-30" snowstorms you couldn't differentiate between street and a pothole. All you had to do was drive along and pop went a tire.

So yes, with the low profile RF, tire bubbles, and roads that don't get repaired, I'll take a nice radial in the winter.


----------



## tno77 (Apr 28, 2009)

The dealer is charging $1049 or something for this. I got a link to an insurance company that supplies these warranties and I asked him for a direct price. He told me he could no longer sell to consumers directly. The BMW rep that works with the company quoted $649 for 3 years, and $689 for 5 years. 

Even at this price, it seems steep. The only way I'd recoup my money is if I blow out all 4 run flats (over 100% of the policy cost). I would have to have 2 tire blowouts to make this policy even palatable (50%). 

Ive driven in NYC and had 2 cars there...I'm not sure I'd get a wheel and tire package...I can see how a standard road hazard is ok (and far cheaper).


----------



## HG132 (Feb 26, 2007)

I had road hazard protection from two different co. that I bought from two bmw dealerships.

One went belly-up. Lost $500...that was a hell of a bargain.

The second kept denying claims. That was $700 well spent. The dealership doesn't even deal with them anymore. I rather spent an extra $300 and have no headaches and no worries.

If I am going to worry about spending $300 more for a tire warranty or complain about spending $1000 for a BMW tire warranty then I am driving the wrong cars. :tsk: 

...now if I was buying paint chip and upholstery insurance...fire away.:bang:


----------



## BeemerMikeTX (Jun 6, 2010)

HG132 said:


> If I am going to worry about spending $300 more for a tire warranty or complain about spending $1000 for a BMW tire warranty then I am driving the wrong cars. :tsk:


Not sure I understand what this means.


----------



## HG132 (Feb 26, 2007)

When I spend the kind of money I do on my cars, I don't worry about shopping and saving a few hundred dollars for a cheaper tire policy. 

It reminds me of the posters who look to put cheaper grades of fuel in their cars...if they are really concerned about a few bucks, they are driving the wrong car.


----------



## BeemerMikeTX (Jun 6, 2010)

HG132 said:


> When I spend the kind of money I do on my cars, I don't worry about shopping and saving a few hundred dollars for a cheaper tire policy.
> 
> It reminds me of the posters who look to put cheaper grades of fuel in their cars...if they are really concerned about a few bucks, they are driving the wrong car.


OK, I thought that is where you were going, but I wasn't sure. 

I, and I think a couple of others, were not really commenting on whether one should spend $1100 for tire/wheel "insurance", or cheap out and spend only $700. I think our comment was essentially questioning why one whould buy any tire/wheel insurance at all. It just seems more prudent to put that same money aside somewhere, and then use it if you need to. It would also seem to be a better use for $1100 to buy a set of higher profile winter wheels and tires instead of plowing through snow-covered pothole-filled roads and tearing up your low-profile 19's.

But, everyone can spend their money the way they want to, and drive the way they want to. If you know you are going to destroy 5 tires and 4 wheels every 2800 miles, and cannot make any adjustments to prevent it, then maybe $1100 for wheel/tire insurance makes sense. If you can find someone to sell it to you.


----------



## TRS550 (Jan 2, 2010)

$2300 for tire protection?? Not.

I'd rather go buy a new Ed Brown Special Forces.


----------



## HG132 (Feb 26, 2007)

He bought it for two cars...


----------



## Occifer (Oct 3, 2010)

Walt White Coupe said:


> Who do you think makes out in the overwhelming majority of these insurance purchases.


+1

If these plans were such great deals for the consumer they wouldn't be offered at all (or would be way more expensive) because nobody is going to offer something if they're not going to make money on the deal.

I've yet to see anything offered by the F&I rep that was a good deal. The amount of dealer profit built into these options is ridiculous.


----------



## jatbeni (May 28, 2010)

I was offered such a protection too for my 128. Initial quote was 1100 or so. I said no and the F&I guy instantly dropped it to 700 or so (I have the exact quote somewhere, but these are ballpark figures). 

At a minimum, even if were to get one, you overpaid a bit. Well...

I still denied the coverage. Only time will tell if I made the right choice. I intend to get winter non-RFT's - i.e. when I get my car. Right now, it is still with customs... after my August Euro Delivery.


----------



## HG132 (Feb 26, 2007)

you drive a 128 right...'nuf said. The previous coverages were "discounted" from the dealership and like I said the coverages didn't hold up. 

To each his own.


----------



## jatbeni (May 28, 2010)

HG132 said:


> you drive a 128 right...'nuf said. The previous coverages were "discounted" from the dealership and like I said the coverages didn't hold up.
> 
> To each his own.


I drive a 128... 'nuff said??? Why??

I am sorry... but I don't get it... why, "nuff said"? Do you mean that 128 drivers don't get a voice?

BTW, I am still driving my Range Rover... and still waiting for my 128...


----------



## chrisk03 (Jun 30, 2010)

Still debating getting this "insurance" since I live in the PA/DE/NJ area, as well, and do a lot of driving. PA roads are awful and DE not much better. NJ seems to be decent, at least the one's I use. If the price is around $600-700 it might be worth it for me with my car. One tire and wheel (193M - 18"s) will be anywhere from $6-700 dollars and there is a decent chance of it happening at least once in this area statistically. More than that, I think is a very small possibility for me, especially since I will have a second car for winter, etc. I've only had one tire issue (knock on wood) in the 4 years of driving about 800 miles a week, and that was a nail in the tire. Of course, it was on the side and no one would fix, but that was only $120 bucks for a cheaper tire.

There's always the $6-700 in a savings account and going that route, which I think is probably what I will do. I can see why someone would get the insurance in certain areas, but it's always negotiable and can't imagine paying full price. Oh well, have another month to think about it anyway.


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

captainaudio said:


> I have had to replace 5 tires and 4 rims in 2800 miles. I think it is farily safe to assume that this will continue to happen. The tire and wheel insurance would definitely be worth it to me if I could find a company that will insure a BMW in New York.
> 
> CA





Walt White Coupe said:


> Anyone that's replaced 5 tires and 4 rims in 2800 miles has a serious driving problem.


:rofl:

Typo.

28,000 miles.

28,000 is bad enough though,

CA


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

Walt White Coupe said:


> In 50 years of driving I've never blown out a tire or broken a wheel. So I've saved over (50 x $1000 = )$50,000 by not having tire/wheel insurance. And all of that has been on NJ, DE and PA roads. Who do you think makes out in the overwhelming majority of these insurance purchases. I'll give you a hint, it's not the car owner.


I don't think anyone here is paying $1,000/year for wheel tire insurance. And nobody was paying $1,000 for tire and wheel insurance 50 years ago. 50 years ago (1960) it would have been cheaper to buy an entire new BMW than to pay $1,000/year for 3 years for tire insurance.

CA


----------



## Walt White Coupe (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm no economist but if you adjusted for inflation the 50K number might not be that far off. The point is whatever I would have paid would have been a waste of money.


----------



## jatbeni (May 28, 2010)

There is a simple concept taught in Economics and Finance - its called Moral Hazard. Simply, it means, that if you buy insurance, you are more likely to need it. Because, once you buy insurance, your behavior changes.

In this case, if you buy a Wheel and Tire package, you are likely to be less careful, and more likely to have a problem. So, in selecting this package, people are more than likely self selecting between careful drivers and careless drivers. 

Hmmm... lets think through the implications, not only for the wheel and tires, but the suspension and the shocks, and the bits that are not covered.


----------



## Walt White Coupe (Sep 27, 2010)

So you're saying that a normally careful driver that buys this insurance then becomes a careless driver. Sounds like BS to me.


----------



## HG132 (Feb 26, 2007)

jatbeni said:


> There is a simple concept taught in Economics and Finance - its called Moral Hazard. Simply, it means, that if you buy insurance, you are more likely to need it. Because, once you buy insurance, your behavior changes.
> 
> In this case, if you buy a Wheel and Tire package, you are likely to be less careful, and more likely to have a problem. So, in selecting this package, people are more than likely self selecting between careful drivers and careless drivers.
> 
> Hmmm... lets think through the implications, not only for the wheel and tires, but the suspension and the shocks, and the bits that are not covered.


Yeah, I am going to risk a $70,000 investment because of I purchased a $500-$1000 tire warranty.

I think that is the dumbest post I have read in a long time...even dumber than the guy who complained that his 15 year-old used BMW died after he continued to drive it with smoke coming out of the engine.


----------



## jatbeni (May 28, 2010)

HG132 said:


> Yeah, I am going to risk a $70,000 investment because of I purchased a $500-$1000 tire warranty.
> 
> I think that is the dumbest post I have read in a long time...even dumber than the guy who complained that his 15 year-old used BMW died after he continued to drive it with smoke coming out of the engine.


And I should believe the guy who calls a car purchase "an investment"... LOL on that one.

Unless you spend $70K on one of the late model, last of the breed, air cooled 911's... or some other such scarce car, its really not an investment. And your new BMW certainly does not qualify for investment status... specially considering how quickly BMW wants to sell 2 million cars.

A definition of an investment is one that pays back over time. I think what you are talking about here is a "70,000 money pit".

And "moral hazard" is what it is. I am merely pointing out the realm of possibilities...


----------



## jatbeni (May 28, 2010)

Walt White Coupe said:


> So you're saying that a normally careful driver that buys this insurance then becomes a careless driver. Sounds like BS to me.


I am not sure why you think this is BS...

Let me give you an example. I was between jobs, and did not have health insurance for a few months. I chose to skip a skiing trip to Tahoe because I could not risk being injured.

With insurance, my decision would have been clearly to go skiing. And if I did get something broken - not that I intended to break anything, but in case I did - I would be covered.

I am not saying that people with wheel and tire insurance will deliberately become careless. Its just that their decision making will most certainly be impacted.

And this is the basic economics that every insurance company thinks about - i.e. if you are buying insurance, you are more likely than average to need it. (If you are interested in economics, its called the Lemons Problem)


----------



## Walt White Coupe (Sep 27, 2010)

I will buy your ski trip example as a "prudent" decision under the circumstances you site. For that example to be relevant it would be like saying that without wheel and tire insurance, you might decide not to drive your car. I still hold that careful drivers will continue to be careful whether or not they have this insurance. In almost all cases whether you are careful or not is a basic part of a persons personality. And to say otherwise is what I've called BS.


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

jatbeni said:


> There is a simple concept taught in Economics and Finance - its called Moral Hazard. Simply, it means, that if you buy insurance, you are more likely to need it. Because, once you buy insurance, your behavior changes.


I agree 100%.
Before I had life insurance I went to great efforts to avoid death. Now that I have life insurance I feel invinceable!

CA


----------



## jatbeni (May 28, 2010)

captainaudio said:


> I agree 100%.
> Before I had life insurance I went to great efforts to avoid death. Now that I have life insurance I feel invinceable!
> 
> CA


Hilarious...

But you know that life insurance does not pay out if you pop off too close to when you get your life insurance. And, in the case of a suicide, or a suicide bomber, life insurance companies will not pay out.

If anyone read the "Freakanomics" book, the one way you can statistically pick out suicide bombers is that none of them had bought life insurance!!


----------



## jatbeni (May 28, 2010)

Walt White Coupe said:


> I will buy your ski trip example as a "prudent" decision under the circumstances you site. For that example to be relevant it would be like saying that without wheel and tire insurance, you might decide not to drive your car. I still hold that careful drivers will continue to be careful whether or not they have this insurance. In almost all cases whether you are careful or not is a basic part of a persons personality. And to say otherwise is what I've called BS.


Agreed that careful drivers will not change their behavior just because they have insurance.

But then, on average, there is no reason why a careful driver should buy this wheel and tire insurance.

You may get unlucky, once, twice... but even then, on average, you should come out ahead over the average ownership of your vehicle by not buying this.

I know that I am a careful driver, and I chose to skip, even when offered a big discount.


----------



## Walt White Coupe (Sep 27, 2010)

We are in 100% agreement.


----------



## HG132 (Feb 26, 2007)

jatbeni said:


> And I should believe the guy who calls a car purchase "an investment"... LOL on that one.
> 
> Unless you spend $70K on one of the late model, last of the breed, air cooled 911's... or some other such scarce car, its really not an investment. And your new BMW certainly does not qualify for investment status... specially considering how quickly BMW wants to sell 2 million cars.
> 
> ...


Technically, I lease my lease cars...so I don't invest in any car. I have it, so I can spend it on what I like to drive...and I like BMWs. Moreover, I am smart enough NOT to drive a ROVER.

As for porsche, if you really knew your cars you would know they are not the cars they used to be from a mechanical standpoint.

You really are a blowhard who loves to spout off a bunch of B/S. It appears that LR site must have censored you and you are looking for a new forum to espouse your tired trite theories of economics.


----------



## jatbeni (May 28, 2010)

HG132 said:


> Technically, I lease my lease cars...so I don't invest in any car. I have it, so I can spend it on what I like to drive...and I like BMWs. Moreover, I am smart enough NOT to drive a ROVER.
> 
> As for porsche, if you really knew your cars you would know they are not the cars they used to be from a mechanical standpoint.
> 
> You really are a blowhard who loves to spout off a bunch of B/S. It appears that LR site must have censored you and you are looking for a new forum to espouse your tired trite theories of economics.


Wow... someone is worked up!!! 

Chill out man...

A personal attack on my car choice on a car enthusiast forum!! Is that what it has come down to... is that the best you have got?? Your arguments are based on opinions, and we all know about opinions...

Fact - a used air cooled Porsche 911 - circa 1995-1996 has gone up in value, ever since I have been following them. Used cars from that era could be had for high 30K's and low 40K's - but a nice one now goes for something in the mid 60K's. That's what I could possibly call an investment (but then there are better investments out there).

I never said anything about the engineering. Did I?

And I never said anything about my car being an investment. I would never, never, never  say that about my Range Rover... My Range Rover is an indulgence, a potential money pit... but I KNEW that when I bought it. And, given the chance, I would buy it again. Because I enjoy driving it. Not because it was an astute financial decision.

I am sure your X6 is a great car - and you enjoy it a bunch, and when your lease if over you will get another one... But an investment?? That's a stretch.

And I am going to respect your choice of vehicle, though I could not disagree more with the choice. But I can see why someone would get one. Lets hope that you have the strength and courage to do the same...

And I'll wait for a coherent argument...


----------



## HG132 (Feb 26, 2007)

jatbeni said:


> Wow... someone is worked up!!!
> 
> Chill out man...
> 
> ...


Coherent argument--

A porsche is not a good investment. I have two friends who purchased 911s, 100k+ investments and they are forever in the shop. If you are not concerned about the mechanical aspect, what do with your vehicle. They like to drive theirs.

However, we are getting way off topic--you argued that people who purchase insurance will drive with less caution than with those who do not purchase insurance...and that is an asinine statement.

In another post you chose to denigrate the BMW brand. BTW, why are you on another thread discussing your 1 series if BMW is now too big of an entity :dunno:

I don't do battles on the bimmerfest...in my last post I said I do not invest in cars. I lease--alot.

Get tire insurance and be wreckless. Don't get tire insurance and keep the speedometer under 50. Somehow, I'm sure a pothole will still find you.


----------



## jatbeni (May 28, 2010)

HG132 said:


> Coherent argument--
> 
> A porsche is not a good investment. I have two friends who purchased 911s, 100k+ investments and they are forever in the shop. If you are not concerned about the mechanical aspect, what do with your vehicle. They like to drive theirs.
> 
> ...


Phew... I concede defeat!!

I am an idiot. A mere mortal who drives the lowly 1 series... and a 128 at that, and not even the super reliable turbocharged 135. And I should have stopped much earlier in the thread when you dismissed my comments - "you drive a 128 right...'nuf said." were the words I believe. Of course, I should have seen that I should listen carefully to the sage advice of a smart X6 owner.

I am sorry that I did not listen to a superior intellect like yours - of course, Moral Hazard and the Lemons Problem are stupid concepts that cannot apply here. I was wrong in thinking about the economics behind buying a very useful tire and wheel package.

And, today, I also realized that I am so wrong in purchasing my cars outright. I would be so much better off in life by leasing my cars. Again, apologies... will not repeat this mistake. I will also be looking to lease another car soon.

So lets bury the hatchet... and make peace here...


----------



## HG132 (Feb 26, 2007)

jatbeni said:


> Phew... I concede defeat!!
> 
> I am an idiot. A mere mortal who drives the lowly 1 series... and a 128 at that, and not even the super reliable turbocharged 135. And I should have stopped much earlier in the thread when you dismissed my comments - "you drive a 128 right...'nuf said." were the words I believe. Of course, I should have seen that I should listen carefully to the sage advice of a smart X6 owner.
> 
> ...


When I spoke of the your vehicle, I meant the COST OF THE TIRE...if you look at the bottom of my sig...we have a 3 series as well. Love the 1 series--not practical for the daily commute. However, the cost to replace a tire on YOUR car compared to my car or my last car is not the same...get it now.


----------



## DBLAZE (Jul 26, 2010)

Walt White Coupe said:


> Anyone that's replaced 5 tires and 4 rims in 2800 miles has a serious driving problem.


+ 10000000...
I too live in NJ and commute to NYC all the time and I have never even gotten a flat; let alone broken rims that need replacing. Watch for potholes... don't look to target them! :rofl:


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

DBLAZE said:


> + 10000000...
> I too live in NJ and commute to NYC all the time and I have never even gotten a flat; let alone broken rims that need replacing. Watch for potholes... don't look to target them! :rofl:


Absolutely brilliant!

Avoid the potholes!

What a great idea!

I wish I had thought of that

To clarify:

It was a typo. I meant to say 28,000 miles which is bad enough,

In any case since I have lived in NYC I have driven approximatly 528,000 miles in a variety of car, 28.000 miles of them in a BMW 335i. The other cars have been Hondas. Acuras, Lexus, Jaguar. Audi and a BMW 7 Series. Before I got the 335i I had one flat tire and never had to replace a rim.

My driving problem is that I drive a 335i with sport suspension in New York City.

.

CA


----------



## HG132 (Feb 26, 2007)

captainaudio said:


> Absolutely brilliant!
> 
> Avoid the potholes!
> 
> ...


:clap:


----------



## Popdisplay (Oct 29, 2010)

Occifer said:


> +1
> 
> If these plans were such great deals for the consumer they wouldn't be offered at all (or would be way more expensive) because nobody is going to offer something if they're not going to make money on the deal.
> 
> I've yet to see anything offered by the F&I rep that was a good deal. The amount of dealer profit built into these options is ridiculous.


Pretty much anything offered by the finance guy should be avoided like the plague.

window etching
clear coating
tire insurance
life insurance (to pay off the car if you croak)
underbody sealants


----------



## TRS550 (Jan 2, 2010)

Tire insurance is like an extended warranty.

They sell em cause they make money on em.


----------



## HG132 (Feb 26, 2007)

TRS550 said:


> Tire insurance is like an extended warranty.
> 
> They sell em cause they make money on em.


That's brilliant-- no one thought of that.

Don't buy a car either because they make money on that...and pay cash because they don't make money on the back end of the finance...and make sure you do the registration/paperwork because they don't make money on that and make sure you pick up the car because they don't make money on that and train yourself because...I have more


----------



## mjsbmw (Jan 5, 2008)

(Quote As for porsche, if you really knew your cars you would know they are not the cars they used to be from a mechanical standpoint. End Quote)



I beg your pardon. What do you know about Porsches and you surely know nothing about great baseball teams. 

Tire insurance works for those who have a bad run busting runflats and wheels. I am fortunate that I actually look at the roads and try to avoid the craters. I just turned in my 2008 328xi and not one tire or busted wheel. I had tire / wheel insurance when it cost $300 for 3 years. And at that amount, I had no claim.

BMW is now charging upwards of $1,300 for their captive product. Lots of profit for them. Save your money and keep it in the bank and use it if you need to.

Mark


----------



## Walt White Coupe (Sep 27, 2010)

HG132 said:


> That's brilliant-- no one thought of that.
> 
> Don't buy a car either because they make money on that...and pay cash because they don't make money on the back end of the finance...and make sure you do the registration/paperwork because they don't make money on that and make sure you pick up the car because they don't make money on that and train yourself because...I have more


You buy a car because you need transportation and they make money on it. Buying this insurance is something you don't need AND they make a lot of money on it. For some that's seems like a subtle difference.


----------



## porkchop1221 (Nov 16, 2010)

*tire insurance*

I've been considering it but I'm just not sure. I used to be in the insurance buisness (a lot time ago) so I actually believe in having insurance. I'm insured to the hilt for life and disability - and do so because I want to make sure my loved ones are not burdened if/when I die or get seriously injured, but I digress.

I have an R32 and within the 3 years, I have blown at least 2 tires, ruined probably another 2 rims, maybe more. I drive on the worst roads and there is NO avoiding the pot holes. My commute has gone from 36 miles one way to 13 miles, but those 13 miles are hell. After this winter I'm sure its going to be even WORSE. I live in NJ.

So its interesting to see everyone's point, but I'm still unconvinced either way.


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

Walt White Coupe said:


> You buy a car because you need transportation and they make money on it. Buying this insurance is something you don't need AND they make a lot of money on it. For some that's seems like a subtle difference.


yeah, some of the posters in this thread get it, and some don't.

But the undeniable fact that none of you can argue with is statistically speaking, the insurer is MAKING MONEY because the odds are that the claims (if any) that you will make under the policy will be equal to (or in most cases less then) the amount of the premium.

If you are worried about having this insurance cover one or two flats, and you are not a disciplined saver, take the $1,100 and put it in a liquid investment vehicle, i.e. "self-insure"

See how you do after 3 years, no flats/busted wheels then you did great. One or two flats, you probably still came out ahead rather then buying insurance.

100 people buy tire insurance at $1,000 a pop, equals $100,000 of revenue for insurer. They invest that money, earn a pretty penny, and they have the historical data which predicts how many claims they will have, and you can bet your a$$ they know the amount of claims will be far less then the premiums, therefore they make lots and lots of money.

Otherwise they wouldn't offer the insurance, because they wouldn't be able to make money doing it. Period.

You can't argue with those facts.


----------



## Michael Schott (Dec 7, 2007)

pilotman said:


> yeah, some of the posters in this thread get it, and some don't.
> 
> But the undeniable fact that none of you can argue with is statistically speaking, the insurer is MAKING MONEY because the odds are that the claims (if any) that you will make under the policy will be equal to (or in most cases less then) the amount of the premium.
> 
> ...


Insurance is always a risky investment. Insurance companies are for profit businesses. I bought the tire insurance on my last BMW and it paid off ( 3tires were replaced over 3 years and the insurance was $495.00) but I did not on my latest as the premiums have risen dramatically. I didn't see it as a good investment I don't begrudge insurance companies their profits and I don't begrudge those who choose to take the risk for their own piece of mind.


----------



## TRS550 (Jan 2, 2010)

HG132 said:


> That's brilliant-- no one thought of that.
> 
> Don't buy a car either because they make money on that...and pay cash because they don't make money on the back end of the finance...and make sure you do the registration/paperwork because they don't make money on that and make sure you pick up the car because they don't make money on that and train yourself because...I have more


Sure.....bring em on.

What the OP did is akin to paying $50K for an insurance policy that replaces his $50K car.

Sounds like you're on board with that.


----------



## RBinDC (Aug 8, 2010)

HG132 said:


> In your 50 years--how many run flats have you owned?


Running on 18" or 19" wheels?


----------



## RBinDC (Aug 8, 2010)

porkchop1221 said:


> I've been considering it but I'm just not sure. I used to be in the insurance buisness (a lot time ago) so I actually believe in having insurance. I'm insured to the hilt for life and disability - and do so because I want to make sure my loved ones are not burdened if/when I die or get seriously injured, but I digress.


On a purely rational basis, insurance only makes sense to protect the insured against a potential outcome that would be catastrophic - not just to avoid an expense that is a mere annoyance, as replacing a wheel or tire would be. However, there is also the peace of mind involved in not having to worry about avoiding every pothole and bump in the road. BMWs are meant to be driven with spirited abandon - not in a wimpy, protective fashion. Granted, there is a bit of moral hazard in my reasoning here.

I'm considering getting the insurance to drive my new 335is without having to constantly worry about destroying a wheel. That's worth $1000 bucks to me (but not much more).


----------



## Walt White Coupe (Sep 27, 2010)

Man, I wish I could bottle, "peace of mind" and sell it because people sure pay a lot of hard earned money for the perception of having it and don't really get much in return. I've adopted one of my childhood idols mottos early in life and it's saved me a ton of money. "What, me worry?"


----------



## RBinDC (Aug 8, 2010)

RBinDC said:


> On a purely rational basis, insurance only makes sense to protect the insured against a potential outcome that would be catastrophic - not just to avoid an expense that is a mere annoyance, as replacing a wheel or tire would be. However, there is also the peace of mind involved in not having to worry about avoiding every pothole and bump in the road. BMWs are meant to be driven with spirited abandon - not in a wimpy, protective fashion. Granted, there is a bit of moral hazard in my reasoning here.
> 
> I'm considering getting the insurance to drive my new 335is without having to constantly worry about destroying a wheel. That's worth $1000 bucks to me (but not much more).


After examining the language in several W&T policies I've decided to not buy one. I'm planning to put non-RFTs on the car as soon as I take redelivery in the US. The terms of the third party policy I qualify for (too late for the BMW policy as I took European Delivery) appear to exclude tires that are not the OEM tires. That means I would only be covering my wheels.

But to qualify for replacement the wheel has to be damaged to the point of not being to hold air. Seems to me that a tire can be damaged enough to require repair or replacement and still hold air but maybe I am wrong. Then there is the potential for disputes with the issuer over what the language really means and the possibility of the issuing company going bankrupt.

Bottom line: I'm going to self-insure. Replacing a wheel (or two) will not change my lifestyle. I can insure the tires against road hazard through the Tire Rack for $100.

And I'm not going to drive the car any differently than if I had the W&T insurance. Life is too short to sweat the small stuff.


----------



## Etch52 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Tire and Rim protection ... well worth it !!*

Last month we lost a tire on the new 2011 328i 4 days after purchase due to a pothole. Huge bump on tire near rim. Evidently the tire was broken on impact. While it still drove well, the dealer replaced the tire (~$700 + installation) for free because we had the 'Tire and Rim Protection package'.
This month I picked up my 2007 Z4MC and because of the mishap with the tire on the 328i, I also got the tire and rim protection on the Z4.
Yesterday I lost a tire on the Z4 due to a nail. Once again the dealer is putting on a brand new tire (~$1000 + installation) for free.
Needless to say , I am a great fan of this package since we now have 2 cars with run-flats. 
The only downside has been the 2-day wait for the Z4 tire to arrive at the local dealer.
Note: when we switch the 328i to snows for the winter, the winter rims and tires will also be covered under the same package (328i). No additional charge.


----------

